# Bad Orchid Molt



## padkison (Apr 23, 2007)

Female orchid molted into adulthood and forelegs didn't get out. She molted from halfway up her deli cup, which may have been the main problem.

Hindsight, she needed a taller container. A 32 oz cup is too small.


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2007)

I just went and held a 32 oz cup up to my female and that is too small for them. The females are pretty good size mantids.


----------



## luketheluke (Apr 23, 2007)

did she die?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 23, 2007)

> Female orchid molted into adulthood and forelegs didn't get out.


Sad. What are you going to do? Freezer? Just going to mate and wait for ooths?


----------



## Orin (Apr 23, 2007)

I never had trouble with their adult molt in the 32oz. cups but the screening used for the lid makes a difference.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a mantis who also decided to molt on the side of the container. Now it has one very messed up leg. :x


----------



## padkison (Apr 24, 2007)

I had a metal screened lid and a strip of screen down the side. The screen down the side is for roaches to crawl up to get eaten.

She chose the side screen about 2/3 up to molt.

My other female is moving into a taller container after her next molt with modified bottom screening.


----------



## Jenn (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your orchid...


----------



## sk8erkho (Apr 25, 2007)

Just lost my orchid to odd circumstances. Sorry to hear about your orchid. Just had a Chinese molt close to the middle of the tank instead of from the lid as usual and it has a curly hind leg now. They must all be on some odd ball wave length or something for us to have the same set of circumstances at nearly the same time!!!! :shock: And it's the largest of those critter keepers or Wilko in the UK I believe. So it's a bit higher than the 32oz. cup she was in. Go figure. May be too much space??


----------

